# Thoughts and prayers for Mr T



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Please keep my AMAR foster, Mr T in your thoughts and/prayers.:wub: He has severe dental disease and I dropped him off for his dental a little while ago. I love that boy and know he'll lose a lot of teeth because his former owners apparently neither brushed his teeth nor got him dentals. :angry:Warning to all- please don't ignore your pet's teeth! The worse the neglect, the more expensive the procedure. They said he probably has to stay over.:huh: I have to distract myself today.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Polly and I are sending warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope the little guy does well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bless his heart ... I hope he will be okay. Saying a prayer for Mr. T.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope he does well Sue and is up and about feeling better soon. Jodi has a dental on Tuesday and although I'm nervous, I realize more that he really should have one to stay healthy. I hope you have some news soon.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Let us know when they get done and how many teeth he loses. Hope its not as bad as they think.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue I just said a prayer for him, and for you :wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Poor little guy. Sending prayers and good wishes for Mr. T. While I'm sure it's really scary for him now, it really is a blessing in disguise that he is in rescue. Now he will get the care he deserves. Please let us know as soon as you hear how he is doing.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of Mr. T and sending good thoughts for him! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

UPDATE: The vet called and said his dental is over.:smheat: Phew! He lost 12 teeth. :w00t: Most of them were very lose and he had horrible staining in all of the teeth but they saved what they could, pulled what they had to. They said they didn't have to do much drilling so they think he might be able to come home later today. Whichever is best for him is all I want. Thanks all so much for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Whew is right! overall it sounds like it was better than expected ....yes if he needs to stay over that's good, at least they can watch him and take care of anything asap. I was just going to message you for an update....glad its OVER!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad it went well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Twelve teeth is a lot ... but, it could have been worse. So glad his dental is over.

Healing hugs for Mr. T. And, hugs for you, too, Sue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Again, thank you all so much.:wub: I picked him up at 6:15pm and he's doing really well.:thumbsup: Usually Tyler is a groggy out of it pooch. Mr T pranced home the few blocks, peed, seems totally fine and really, too alert for me. LOL!!! I just thought he'd come home and crash like Tyler does but he's up and alert...I gave him half the food I usually do and he yummed it up, drank and is looking at me for more which he won't get for several hours. They said try him on half a meal and if he keeps it down, I can give some more 3 hours later. He doesn't appear to be in any sort of discomfort. :blink: Gee maybe I'll send him to my dentist next time I need a procedure. Do you think my dentist would notice?B) Hoping his night continues this way. I give a pain med at 8pm.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Great news, I hope he just continues to feel better and better, his teeth most likely were bothering him, that's why he's doing so well


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He must be feeling sooooo much better!


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

How sad for him!!! So many folks just don't brush their dog's teeth. It leads to so many other issues. Not just the obvious ones.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, sweet baby boy! He is going to make someone a wonderful little lover-boy.
I need to get my 2 in for a dental, but I so dread doing it here or anywhere. We do brush but their teeth are just too "emphendlich." 
I know you must feel as much better as he does now that the procedure is over!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like he's doing great! Neither of mine do well under anesthesia.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, just read this. Glad everything went well for Mr. T. :chili:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So glad it went well. That is a lot of teeth to pull but I am sure he will be more comfortable long term.
I hope he had a good night. He sure sounds like a happy little guy!
Thank you for taking care of him Sue!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad to hear he came through the procedures so well!


----------

